# Red Clay Balloon tires 26x2,125



## jd56 (Oct 29, 2012)

Need a set of red clay red brick whatever you call them tires for my Phantom. I think these tires are cool looking and even though they are considered prewar tires (I think) I want a set.

I can get repops off the bay but would love to have a set of NOS.
Used can be good too if the price is right.


----------



## jpromo (Oct 31, 2012)

Hey John, I think you may have the best luck just going with the clay Grand Tycoons. The red rubber didn't stand the test of time so few examples of real prewar reds remain. NOS would likely be astronomically priced (if they ever turned up) and still remain display tires.

The brick tread Grand Tycoons have a nice vintage tone to them versus some other repop clays, which tend to be a little too red and not enough terracotta. You can get a set for under 50$ shipped. I have a pair on my '41 Rollfast and have loved them sofar with a good number of miles on them.


----------



## daved66 (Oct 31, 2012)

i bought a pair from memory lane, the old good year tread tires, they are great i think.  smooth riding.

i have them on my 1941 schwinn, and the same tread in black, on another 1941 schwinn.

nicest tires i have bought in my opinion


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 31, 2012)

*Original reds are cash & usually only good for display*

I recommend the repops all day long since you can ride them & they're reliable - Duro & Grad Tycoon in the Schwinn Brick Pattern or the Goodyear G3 pattern - those are the tires I like to run on -- if you want more period correct looking tires grab a set of the BFG brick reds -- I have a couple of sets - one set is NOS - the other set look to be originals with some wear & patina -- if you are interested in either - patience is the word right now -- I won't be able to get you any pics until early next week - real busy week & tires are not at my house but in storage -- let me know


----------



## jd56 (Oct 31, 2012)

*How about these?*

Guys, I'm in the dark on these tires.

What about these?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/380426263084?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## zephyrblau (Oct 31, 2012)

*Duro*

they're good. also, available here @ about half that price; 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/230555669070?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## jd56 (Nov 1, 2012)

*Anyone have a link to the Grand Tycoons*

I see a few mentions of the vintage looking Grand Tycoons but, want to see what they look like before I buy them.
Anyone have a good picture of these?

I want the teracota shade not the red shade tires. My hope is to compliment the orange trim on my 49 Phantom.
I even consided the off white tires but, can see it would be difficult keeping them clean.

There is mention of the BFG tire, GoodYear tire, Duro's, and Grand Tycoons. Wonder if there is a vendor that can supply pictures of all of them, so I can make a decission.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## jd56 (Nov 1, 2012)

*Schwinn wheels sizes vs 2.125*

I want to make sure I order the correct tire size and being new to the schwinn exclusive sizing of tires....the tires I need to buy should be 26x2.125 for my Phantom?

I know it's a stupid question but, as the saying goes "I'm so confused" about these schwinn sizings


----------



## jd56 (Nov 2, 2012)

So I decided to get a set of orange 26x2.125 for my phantom.
Might need to scuff them up a bit to get them duller but I have decided to wait on the clays. Or I might get them too. They were just over $20 shipped. Really cant go wrong with that price.
The orange mightbe too much but I wanted a different look from the standard black phantom.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mole (Nov 2, 2012)

Or you could go with these...

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-chain-(other-misc-parts)&p=179241#post179241


----------



## jd56 (Nov 2, 2012)

I appreciate it mole. But checked may be patina to some but I'll  pass. Unless I dont find what I like.
JD

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

